# XBox themed Glow Speakers - PC Sprite Build



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

A friend of mine, loves his Xbox. So I thought for his birthday I would make him some themed speakers. Originally, they were to be themed for his favorite game. After thinking about it for a while, I realized that favorite games change way too often. So instead, I decided I would make it themed for his favorite console, the Xbox, even if I still prefer Playstation. So that is how I came up with this custom creation. The base of it is Paul Carmody's sprite boombox. I just redesigned the size and used individual cabinets instead of a boom box. I also had to redesign the port. I made it rear firing and used PVC pipe for it. Anyway, this is the first speaker I design like this, so I would appreciate your thoughts. I designed an X on either side, to keep up with the theme. It is not perfect, but I learned a lot from it. And the best part, he loved them!

*P.S. I should mention i was very disappointed with the Xbox decals. They came from Ebay and were not at all as I expected. I almost took them off, but decided against it.

*Video of the Build*





Parts Used:
2 Speaker terminals of your choice.
2 https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...8-ohm--290-210
1 https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...odule--300-385
1 https://www.parts-express.com/lavolt...alone--073-076
2 https://www.parts-express.com/parts-...black--060-776
2 https://www.parts-express.com/21mm-p...jack--090-5012
1 https://www.parts-express.com/35mm-s...-jack--090-317
2 https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...sistor--004-20
2 https://www.parts-express.com/jantze...-coil--255-046
2 https://www.parts-express.com/parts-...-cord--090-489
1 https://www.parts-express.com/21mm-i...jack--090-5008


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Wiring.

Left Speaker holds the amplifier in it, so this is where most of the wiring will be at. I will explain what will happen in each speaker by indicating it in (parentheses)

Led Power (both speakers) - Hook 1 end of the LED positive to the 12v power switch. Hook the other lead of the 12v power switch to the positive of the power jack. Hook the ground to the power jack
Amp Power (left speaker) - Run the positive and ground directly to the power jack
Wire (left Speaker) - Run the ground directly from the amp to the speaker. Run the positive from the amp into the BSC (inductor and resistor soldered in parallel) then run to the speaker
Wire amp to right speaker (left speaker) - run the positive and negative of the right speaker to the speaker terminals you choose in the left speaker
Wire right speaker (right speaker) - connect the negative from the speaker terminal on the back directly to the speaker. The positive will run from the terminal into the BSC and then into the speaker
Power (neither speaker) - I connected the two 6ft long male extensions together to 1 female. This created a power jack, so I could use just a 12v 3a dc power supply to power the LED's and the amplifier.

I hope this helps explain the wiring. If not, ask questions


----------



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

This is an awesome project and you are a great friend.


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks man, I really appreciate that. I heard someone else wants me to make them a tactile tranducer racing chair, lol  In all seriousness, I am starting a racing simulator build. I just have not put any videos up of it yet. Hopefully I'll have some up soon. I am thinking of putting in a sub instead of bass shakers though...


----------



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

I had a crazy plan once where I was going to put a 15" Ultimax on a racing chair, never have gotten around to it. Those transducers in the video might be a bit small for this kind of a build, but I used to have some Aura Bass Shakers a long time ago and I put them right under the seat in my old Ford Bronco. They really added to the level of felt bass, I definitely preferred having them on vs. off. You might check into those, I know parts express has those as well.


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

That is a crazy plan! You would probably shoot to the ceiling, lol. I actually added a Dayton BST-1 to each of my seats in my theater room. I must say, with giving them full power, they offer a fantastic experience. I thought about adding them to my racing sim, but I think I am going to hold off for now. I can easily add them later if I want to.


----------

